# Budgie cage bedding



## Tdock (Sep 29, 2016)

Should the bedding be high enough for my Budgie to walk along the bottom without having to grasp the cage wiring at the bottom? This may not be the right place to post this thread new to this site!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.
If you are new to budgies, the information on the several articles and sticky threads at the top of each section will be extremely useful as you become more acquainted with the species.

What type of bedding are you currently using? In case you don't know, you can use plain newspaper to line the cage's bottom.
As for the grate at the bottom, depending on the cages, the grate can be removed. Even when it's on the cage, budgies can easily walk and adjust to the barring at the bottom since they are familiar with the material and used to climb on the cage's bars.
Still you can line the cage's bottom in order to block your budgie from standing or walking directly onto the wiring if you want to.


----------



## Tdock (Sep 29, 2016)

I am using wood pellets currently I am considering using paper towels to fill it to the top though.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Trent and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You can simply put newspaper or white paper kitchen towels on top of the bottom grate in the budgie's cage. This makes for easy clean-up and allows the budgie to play on the cage floor easily.

I change the papers in my birds' cages each morning and evening. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Trent and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree, there is no need to fill the tray up all the way to the top. The grate is uncomfortable for budgie feet, though, so you can either take it out and simply line the tray with paper, or do as FaeryBee suggested and put the paper directly on the grate :thumbsup: 

What is your budgie's name? We'd love to meet him when you get a chance! hoto:

Be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure that you're updated on the very best budgie care practices and forum information. If you have any questions, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome Trent, Budgies do not need bedding as such the only time you place a bedding sort of material is into a nesting box for a breeding pair.
The bottom of the cage can have simple newspaper or kitchen paper as advised. I use both depending on the size of the cage. The paper can simply screwed up and burnt, disposed of or placed into a compost bin even. Hope this helps :clearwing 1:


----------

